# Please help verify/disagree with my result



## broundy (Feb 2, 2011)

One of our physicians performed a:

Vaginal hysterectomy
Anterior and posterior colporrhaphy
Perineorrhaphy

I believe it should be:

58260 - vag hysterectomy
57260 - Anteroposterior colporrhaphy

I do not believe I would code the 57250 - perineorrhaphy.  

I appreciate anyone's input!

Bonnie


----------



## preserene (Feb 2, 2011)

Surgically, Vaginal Hysterectomy procedure includes anterior and posterior colporrhaphy and perineorrhaphy. No vaginal hysterectomy is complete without repairing pelvic floor; Pelvic floor Repair means anterior, posterior colporrhaphy and perineorrhaphy.

So in coding also, I feel that the anterior and posterior colporrhaphy are bundled with the Vaginal hysterectomy. The *perineorrhaphy is always included* when posterior colporrhaphy is undertaken.
So, vaginal hysterectomy code (as per the uterine wt) would suffice. 

Watch out if there was removal of tube(s) and/or ovary(s) , OR, there was enterocele which needed repair ; then there is a another code for defining them.
Hope this helps to assign the appropriate code.


----------



## broundy (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help.  


Bonnie


----------



## tefranklin57 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Vag Hyst with A&P*

According to the NCCI edits, there is no restrictions using 58260 with 57260.  Try www.cms.gov/nationalcorrectcodinted, then NCCI edits-physicians will be on the left side,  continue from there.


----------

